# Keeping the Dog Out of the Garden



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Last year, when Nixon was just a little pup, I put up a 2 foot tall fence made of chicken wire and some 4 foot stakes to keep him out of the flower beds and my vegetable garden. Well, he's not little anymore, and can jump over the fence with the greatest of ease. The fence is ugly, and now useless, so I am taking it down. Any ideas on how to keep the dog out of the garden without having to install another (higher) fence?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure it would work with dogs, but we keep cats out of the garden by getting a big huge container of cayenne pepper from Sam's Club, and sprinkling it all around the garden, and through out the beds. Otherwise, you are into a bigger fence. Nothing some T-posts and combination wire won't solve. Of course, my wife wasn't happy with that so I ended up building a quaint, white picket fence all around our garden to keep the pups out. Works great and keeps my springer out but her little shihtzu mopdog gets through it still!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

No offense but I have never had good luck with the cayenne pepper trick. I believe it's an old wives tale if ya ask me. If you don't have kids you could always put up a hot wire, then just turn it off when you wanna work or play in the garden. Now if you have kids, that would be a nightmare and I'd try to use a shock collar. You could put a string up about stomach level for him, make sure he has to either jump over or crawl under and everytime he gets close to or goes into the garden give him a little juice. Just enough to change his mind and working with him 5 or 6 times he will get the point of not going in. You have to be VERY consistant at first or else he won't understand. If all else fails just built a taller fence and be done.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just use a little 2" mesh wire fence that is only about 18" tall from the base of the garden box, so it sits about 26" and works pretty well. Could you place the fence hire from the ground with a gap underneath? You have seen my dog; he could jump that without much trouble, but I have told him no several times upon placing the fence and I have not ever had any trouble with him.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

26" wouldn't do anything to keep Nixon out. That dog is a jumping fool. I bet he'd go over a 36" fence if I put one up. If I were to install another fence, it would have to be at least 42-48" tall. I just don't like how a fence looks back there. It makes my yard look so much smaller, and makes it tough to get in there and work. Plus it would cost way more than I can afford at the moment. I'm thinking I'll have to run some twine around the stakes I do have, and maybe put some bells on it as an audible reminder to him, and then have a training session with the e-collar.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Seriously this sounds stupid butttttt, pee on the borders of said garden, then give the dog a reason to go in said garden. Like a treat then when he goes into the garden discipline him. This doesn’t need to be overly mean. Grab him by the collar look him in the eyes and get after him. Do this to or three times. Then do it again but put the treat on the good side of your scent (pee) it mat take some coaxing because now he will be timid. Reward him with complements and affection. He will get the hint. Just like house training it’s a zonal thing. Good luck buddy!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

cornerfinder said:


> Seriously this sounds stupid butttttt, pee on the borders of said garden, then give the dog a reason to go in said garden. Like a treat then when he goes into the garden discipline him. This doesn't need to be overly mean. Grab him by the collar look him in the eyes and get after him. Do this to or three times. Then do it again but put the treat on the good side of your scent (pee) it mat take some coaxing because now he will be timid. Reward him with complements and affection. He will get the hint. Just like house training it's a zonal thing. Good luck buddy!


If I understand this method correctly, application must be direct, so you may want to do it later at night.


----------

